# Attn : Fuji X-Trans users - Iridient X-Transformer beta available for Windows



## Samoreen (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi,

If you are not satisfied by the way LR handles X-Trans files, there's now a new tool available : Iridient X-Transformer for Windows (currently available as beta version). It allows you to benefit from the vastly superior Iridient demosaicing algorithm for RAF files without totally breaking the LR RAW workflow. I have tested it extensively and the results are amazing. None of the problems encountered in LR when handling X-Trans RAWs is showing up with IXT. It's really easy to use and fast.

IXT can be invoked as an external editor (as explained in the product documentation) or via a script (as I explained in this post Re: using IXT from Lightroom: Fujifilm X System / SLR Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review extracted from this rather long but interesting DPReview thread : Link to Iridient demosaic RAF>DNG tool for PC: Fujifilm X System / SLR Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review ).

Here is a sample crop comparing IXT with LR (IXT on the left).




 

If you decide to test it, I recommend that you read the explanations provided in the help file about why the author decided to use the DNG format. It's very instructive.


----------

